# The decision is now made!!!



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Hello all. Looks like hubby and I will now be permanent forum members. We have made the decision to purchase the OutBack 25RS-S. Gosh, we've looked at so many brands of trailers in the past couple of weeks. There's so many to choose from. Lots of options out there to suit anyone's needs/wants.

Bottom line for us, the 25RS-S can't be beat for layout, and yet keeping it within a reasonable/comfortable towing size and length. One of the big selling points of this TT for me is the 2nd door and the two slide outs. Roomier than most other TT's of equal size/amenities, and the additional door really lets the sun stream in.

After dragging the kids around from camper to camper and getting a very ho-hum reaction from the 14 year old daughter, who is used to our large Casa Grande Coleman pop-up trailer, she stepped in this one today and her immediate reaction was pure delight. Her face lit up for the first time and she begged, "Can we get this one, please????"









Believe it or not, our Casa Grande has a lot of room for a pop-up. It's a basic box, but has 4 slides, making that center box quite roomy for a pop-up. We've loved it for 6 years, but are excited to make the jump to a hard-sided TT. I think that's why we've had such a hard time finding a TT we totally love. They seem relatively cramped, compared to our pop-up foldout box. But for us, the 25RS-S seems to have it all!!! Thanks to everyone for your contributions and recommendations!

Happy camping to everyone. I'll post again when we pick it up!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Congratulations and 'officially' welcome to the forum as a true Outbacker. You are going to love the 25RS-S. Hope all your camping is full of family togetherness and lasting memories.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats on the 25RS-S... Your daughter's reaction sounds like the reaction I had. I was finished looking at that point. Dragging 3 kids around looking at TT's is not a whole lot of fun.

We had a Coleman pop-up (Utah) w/slide and I too loved it! Only thing I can say I "sortof" miss is we had 2 king size beds, but that is about it.

We love our 25RS-S and can't wait for the next trip


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats! It's a really great layout.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi and Welcome Aboard!

We too have a 25RSS. We too came from a pop-up. We had been looking at TT, but I didn't like any we saw. I have claustrophobia and I felt closed in - in most of them. When we first saw the Outback, WOW! I walked in and saw all the light and the electric wasn't even on. The sun was pouring thru the skylights. Then they showed up the slideout in the living area and saw all the floor space. It was great. We didn't get it right away, but went back within a month and it was SOLD.







They didn't have any 2003's left. So we had to order a 2004. We had to wait 3 weeks. It really was a better deal in the long run. We got it cheaper than a 2003 and we got the Blue Decor on the outside of the TT, verses the Green. (I just prefer the blue).

This is a great forum and you will learn a lot of valuable info.

Have a great summer sunny


----------

